# Full Time Reservist



## Fogle (15 Dec 2009)

What would I have to do and what qualifications would I need to become a full time reservist? I am already a part time Pte Recruit, in BMQ and completing SQ in the Summer.


----------



## McG (15 Dec 2009)

Fogle said:
			
		

> What would I have to do and what qualifications would I need to become a full time reservist? I am already a part time Pte Recruit, in BMQ and completing SQ in the Summer.


You need the Parliament to vote a larger defence budget.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Brasidas (15 Dec 2009)

Fogle said:
			
		

> What would I have to do and what qualifications would I need to become a full time reservist? I am already a part time Pte Recruit, in BMQ and completing SQ in the Summer.



You need to fit somebody's requirement for a position.

There was a request by the MPs in Edmonton put out last spring for a QL-3 qualified signaler to act as a dispatcher, for a one year contract iirc.

Even fuzzier in my memory, I recall a six month GD tasking in Alert. Up for washing dishes and hauling trash?


----------



## Fogle (15 Dec 2009)

I'm just looking for a full time job in my eventual career path. I'm living in the area until my girlfriend finishes some schooling, then I'm CT to reg as an 00339. I just want to have a full time job doing something I like, instead of 3 part time jobs making subs and repairing roofs.


----------



## McG (15 Dec 2009)

Why not make the career jump now?  Get your basic training done & out of the way while she is still in school.


----------



## Nauticus (15 Dec 2009)

Fogle said:
			
		

> I'm just looking for a full time job in my eventual career path. I'm living in the area until my girlfriend finishes some schooling, then I'm CT to reg as an 00339. I just want to have a full time job doing something I like, instead of 3 part time jobs making subs and repairing roofs.


Being a Pte without even your SQ, especially in this economy, you won't become a full-time reservist.


----------



## FDO (16 Dec 2009)

Right now even the full time Reservists aren't going to be full time for much longer. My advice is either put in a CT now or look for meaningful employment elsewhere. Class B positions are being hacked to about 1/5 of what they are. 

Good luck.


----------



## Fogle (16 Dec 2009)

alright, so Component Transfer. How long would it take, how would I go about doing it and is there a faster way to do it?
My recruiting sergeant at my unit told me to go overseas, then go reg afterwards as somehow I would finish a tour overseas faster than the actual CT itself...


----------



## greentoblue (16 Dec 2009)

What your Sgt told you would have made sense up until this month.  With the massive cutbacks being considered in the Class B budget (see today's "An Army Tale of Woe" linked below), and the planned drawdown from Afghanistan, there will be far fewer opportunities for reservists to gain operational tours and/or full-time employment.  Therefore you are better off getting your component transfer done as soon as possible if full-time employment is your goal.

A couple of tips: (when your home unit starts parading again) keep parading, attend all your courses, maintain a positive attitude.  A component transfer can take a long time and in the meantime your unit will be asked to write up an assessment on you.  A strong recommendation letter does go a long way in improving your merit listing.  The inverse is that a bad or weak letter will definitely hurt your chances of going reg force ie if you can't even be a good part-time soldier than why should they expect you to be a good full-time one?

To start your CT, go back to the recruiting centre or website and check out which trades you want.  You get three choices.  Once that is done see your chain-of-command at home unit and tell them you want to go to the reg force.  From there you will get more directions.

Good luck.

http://communities.canada.com/ottawacitizen/blogs/defencewatch/archive/2009/12/16/lt-gen-andrew-leslie-s-money-tale-of-woe.aspx


----------



## FDO (16 Dec 2009)

CT's are not done through the Recruiting Centre anymore. If you want to CT you have to go through your OR/Ship's Office. When I go into work in the morning I will post the CT website. Do not go to Forces.ca to try to submit a CT. It's only for recruiting or getting info on trades. I have been told that DMCA is increasing it's staff until the summer so they can take care of the backlog of CT's. They will start to come a lot quicker so you should get the CT's in sooner. Also you must use the DWAN to submit.

Yes an operational tour will make things go quicker but so does having a fair bit of training or time under your belts. Don't let the fact that you don't have a tour discourage you. It never hurts to apply.

Here is some info on the CT just not the website to submit your application.

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pd/pi-ip/doc/03-08-eng.pdf


----------



## Fogle (17 Dec 2009)

If I put in my CT in January, as opposed to the new fiscal year in April, would it have an effect on how long the process takes? Aside from me waiting 4 months between the two start times.
If only things were like they were when my grandfather was in, show up at base with your kit and you're in your new unit that second  :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall:

if only haha


----------



## George Wallace (17 Dec 2009)

Fogle said:
			
		

> :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall:



  :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall:  about says it all about all of this (this topic).


----------



## Fogle (17 Dec 2009)

I beat my head against the wall for 13 months just to get into my reserve unit; I spoke to my recruiter at the christmas dinner about the CT and how long it would. His response:

Fuck off, right now.


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Dec 2009)

Ah, frustration, the immediate response to repeatedly asked question that have no specific answers.

You will have noted that no-one has been able to jump in on any thread on this forum and offer guaranteed timelines for any recruiting, CT or VOT process - because there aren't any.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Dec 2009)

Fogle said:
			
		

> Fuck off, right now.



A response that has crossed the mind of many around here, at one time or another, I'm sure.

You should also have figured by now that the short form for Private, in Canada, is Pte, not Pvt. Go fix your profile info.


----------



## Loachman (17 Dec 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You should also have figured by now that the short form for Private, in Canada, is Pte, not Pvt. Go fix your profile info.



"Pvt" is the short form for pervert.


----------



## VIChris (17 Dec 2009)

Fogle said:
			
		

> I beat my head against the wall for 13 months just to get into my reserve unit; I spoke to my recruiter at the christmas dinner about the CT and how long it would. His response:
> 
> Fuck off, right now.



Maybe 'cause it was the Christmas dinner, and not regular work hours? Just a hunch.


----------



## Fogle (17 Dec 2009)

thanks for the heads up, didn't even notice it. Now I'm a proud Pervert Recruit.
I managed to get the form for CTs off of a nice Sgt. So and So on the forces.ca website. If anyone else reading this needs the form I will email them everything the guy sent me, 3 different docs. One with the actual CT, one with instructions and one with the eligibility requirements.


----------



## bran (17 Dec 2009)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Maybe 'cause it was the Christmas dinner, and not regular work hours? Just a hunch.



That would be my guess


----------



## Fogle (18 Dec 2009)

Alright, anyone else who is interested in a CT should know the process can only be done at your units orderly room, there is no way to do it at home from a personal computer. I put my transfer in today and my units clerks tell me there should only be a month to three month wait for it. Now I just have to tell my girlfriend  ;D


----------



## FDO (18 Dec 2009)

Your OR can not give you a time line for CT's. They are taking anywhere from 3 -13 months. Right now there are over 1000 CT's awaiting processing in Ottawa. I have been told that "CT Central" is hiring a bunch of people until June to try to get through the back  log. If you want to put in a CT, DO IT NOW!! Avoid the Christmas rush. If you wait until April you may miss out. Waiting until there is an opening then applying will give that spot to someone who has already started the process and been selected.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Dec 2009)

FDO said:
			
		

> Your OR can not give you a time line for CT's. They are taking anywhere from 3 -13 months. Right now there are over 1000 CT's awaiting processing in Ottawa. I have been told that "CT Central" is hiring a bunch of people until June to try to get through the back  log. If you want to put in a CT, DO IT NOW!! Avoid the Christmas rush. If you wait until April you may miss out. Waiting until there is an opening then applying will give that spot to someone who has already started the process and been selected.



So, cancel most of the Class B jobs. Create a job vacuum enabling people to CT to fill said void. Hire those people (probably Cl B) to administer the program 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This has become surreal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Yossarian comes to realize that Catch-22 does not actually exist, but because the powers that be claim it does, and the world believes it does, it nevertheless has potent effects. Indeed, because it does not exist there is no way it can be repealed, undone, overthrown, or denounced. "


----------

